# Is there a motor that I can use to turn a prop?



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Is there a motor that can be used to turn a prop to face a particular direction, then go back to the original position? I need to find one for my banshee. The motion would be activated by a motion sensor, and the banshee would turn to face the tot'ers and trigger a scream. I'm not sure if there is such a thing readily available, but I'm hoping.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You could use just about any motor with a crank to convert the motion to a reciprocating one.
Otaku created a circuit a few years ago that will let the motor turn 180 degrees, pause for a set amount of time, then turn another 180. Simplecircuitboards.com sells a bare printed circuit board for it.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

i was thinking about useing a double action cylinder hooked up to a rotating wooden disc


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

hmj, how fast/far do you need the head to turn, and how much resistance are you expecting? If you want a moderate to quick rotation in a small space, you could use a 12VDC pull solenoid to rotate the head and return it to home.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just about a 45 degree turn, and it would be the entire body. The prop itself isn't very heavy, but it's a life-size body, and may have some drag due to it's size. Question, the solenoid, is it electrical, or pneumatic? I don't have pneumatic capabilities, but am thinking of moving in that direction.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm. Sounds like the solenoid I mentioned wouldn't have the power to move that load, at least not very fast. If the torso were pivoting on a ball-bearing "lazy susan" ring, it might work. Here's a grainy video of an oscillating prop I made a long time ago that uses a 12VDC solenoid with a 1" pull. The Burnt Bob torso is mounted on an 8" ring bearing and is easy to rotate, but your prop sounds like it weighs considerably more.

GDBRKR.mp4 video by Otaku1031 - Photobucket


----------



## jaac98 (Oct 26, 2008)

If you are going to go by the way of hydrolics, bimba make a cylinder that is called a pneu-turn cylinder. They make 90 degree turn cylinders. I don't know what kind of weight you are looking at, but if you use a large cylinder you can just adjust the pressure to get it to work. Check out ebay for a cylinder. Good luck


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Buy a cheap oscillating fan and shorten the shaft and remove the blade and blade cover. It is a simple AC solution that can be triggered by a relay running with a motion sensor to trigger the initial reaction. If you need a precise stop, a micro switch configuration maybe a relatively easily solution to stop the initial motion. I made a large demon with head movement that worked great under the same premise this year.

You could also try a wiper motor, but my experience is they do not have the torque.


----------

